
Like button ruined the Internet (2017) - embit
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/03/how-the-like-button-ruined-the-internet/519795/
======
gregoryca
Very interesting, people have gotten in the habit of hitting the like button
because of Facebook (and other social networks have added a version of their
own).

As the author of the article says

> When you are writing in the absence of feedback you have to rely on your own
> judgment. You want to please your audience, of course. But to do that you
> have to imagine what your audience will like, and since that’s hard, you end
> up leaning on what you like.

I think if the like button was removed people would engage in conversation,
for example if I saw something on Twitter and I liked it and there wasn't a
like button I would reply and engage with conversation with the person who
posted it.

I really do wonder what would happen if there was no like button anywhere on
the web.

